# Brake Calipers get some bling



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

My brake calipers have been in need of some paint for a long time, after spending a lot of time cleaning the car and the wheels the brake calipers would always spoil the overall look of the wheels. A few weeks ago I bought some E-Tech brake caliper paint, the paint was supplied as a kit which includes a tin of paint, a brush and a spray can of brake cleaner. Overall, I'm impressed with the paint, was easy to apply you have enough paint to do at least 8 brake calipers with two coats. I used two brushes, a smaller brush for the hard to reach areas and the medium size brush that was supplied in the kit. I never removed the brake calipers and also have the brake disc hubs a coat of paint.

Before:










After:


----------



## stoorty (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking much better, it really tidies the whole wheel area up.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice job:thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

definitely better.

very nice


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Did the same last weekend. Looks much better


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

it's always one of the first jods i do when i get a new vehicle, cheap, easy and only takes a couple of hours to do...:thumb:

nice job, much tidier now, plus something extra you get to clean...


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

They look great. I'm gonna have to get some of that stuff now. This f website is gonna cost me a fortune :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's made a massive diffarence, looks much better and well worth the effort. :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

spickup79 said:


> They look great. I'm gonna have to get some of that stuff now. This f website is gonna cost me a fortune :lol:


Lol I know what you mean. I've always taken care of my vehicles but since joining DW my obsession is taken to a new level! I think I spent about £200 worth of car stuff last month.


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Gixxer6 said:


> Lol I know what you mean. I've always taken care of my vehicles but since joining DW my obsession is taken to a new level! I think I spent about £200 worth of car stuff last month.


.... it's just the beginning I assure you ha-ha!


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gixxer6 said:


> My brake calipers have been in need of some paint for a long time, after spending a lot of time cleaning the car and the wheels the brake calipers would always spoil the overall look of the wheels. A few weeks ago I bought some E-Tech brake caliper paint, the paint was supplied as a kit which includes a tin of paint, a brush and a spray can of brake cleaner. Overall, I'm impressed with the paint, was easy to apply you have enough paint to do at least 8 brake calipers with two coats. I used two brushes, a smaller brush for the hard to reach areas and the medium size brush that was supplied in the kit. I never removed the brake calipers and also have the brake disc hubs a coat of paint.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Looks good,nice job :thumb: Have you got a link for this kit please? When I bought my car last year it had the front calipers done and I've always meant to complete the job on the rest,but was never sure if it meant removing them to paint or not 
Mike


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

mike41 said:


> Looks good,nice job :thumb: Have you got a link for this kit please? When I bought my car last year it had the front calipers done and I've always meant to complete the job on the rest,but was never sure if it meant removing them to paint or not
> Mike


I bought the kit off eBay, for £15.90 from "partsbuyeruk": http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E-Tech-Br...ial_Paint_Varnish_MJ&var=&hash=item41698f7d06

E-Tech also sell direct to the public, £16.80 for the kit (includes free delivery):
http://www.etechshop.net/brake-caliper-paint/

You also have a choice of buying just the paint without the kit, paint costs about £12.55 on eBay

If I had to do it again, I'd probably skip the kit and buy just the paint and give the calipers a good clean with APC and a wire brush.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, definitely worth doing. They look miles better :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Gixxer6 said:


> I bought the kit off eBay, for £15.90 from "partsbuyeruk": http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E-Tech-Br...ial_Paint_Varnish_MJ&var=&hash=item41698f7d06
> 
> E-Tech also sell direct to the public, £16.80 for the kit (includes free delivery):
> http://www.etechshop.net/brake-caliper-paint/
> ...


Nice one mate,cheers :thumb:

Mike


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and looks much better that's one of the jobs I need to do on my car


----------

